
Show HN: Cheaki.com – I hate online cheatsheets, so I built a tool to share them - llboston
Cheatsheets could be a powerful tool for lots of people, especially a full-stack developer like me, but I hate online cheatsheets for a few reasons:<p>1. Most online cheatsheets are pdf files or webpages. I can&#x27;t add my own stuff, nor only take the parts that are useful to me.
2. There is no easy way to search across all the cheatsheets I&#x27;ve collected. 
3. Can&#x27;t make part of a cheatsheet private, therefore, I have to delete sensitive stuff before sharing mine with others.<p>I ended up using multiple txt files to store mine over the years which is cumbersome as well.<p>So I built Cheaki.com. On Cheaki, if you see a useful cheatsheet somebody else wrote, you can clip the whole sheet or just some of the cards (a cheatsheet contains multiple cards), edit the content, delete some or add new cards.<p>You could set a card private, then it will be encrypted and only visible to you.<p>Finally all your cheatsheets&#x27; content will be on a single page, and you can search all using Ctrl+F.<p>This is a cheatsheet I&#x27;ve created for NodeJS Interview questions: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.cheaki.com&#x2F;nodejs&#x2F;nodejs-interview-questions<p>The website is at: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.cheaki.com
======
brimstedt
Nice idea!

I assume you've noticed the injected js and other fun things people are
sharing?

------
synthomat
Somebody injected a XSS script…

------
0x4164
we are missing search feature

